# Jonboat State Championship Qualifiers



## HAWGHUNNA

Jonboat Bass Association's top 6 teams will be decided from these top 10 teams.

Mark Lozynsky &	Chris Lozynsky 	
Mike Smith &	        Danny Colquitt	
Russell Brown &	Tommy Wright	
Wayne Glaze &		Papa Glaze
Dzafer Ljubuncic &	David Jeffries		
Mike Meason &		Beth Pike
Edin Hotilovac &	Husko 
Derek Snider &		Travis Snider
Chris Saunders		
Terry Lee &               T.J Lee

Congrats Guys


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Jonboat Bass Association's top 6 teams will be decided from these top 10 teams.
> 
> Mark Lozynsky &	Chris Lozynsky
> Mike Smith &	        Danny Colquitt
> Russell Brown &	Tommy Wright
> Wayne Glaze &		Papa Glaze
> Dzafer Ljubuncic &	David Jeffries
> Mike Meason &		Beth Pike
> Edin Hotilovac &	Husko
> Derek Snider &		Travis Snider
> Chris Saunders
> Terry Lee &               T.J Lee
> 
> Congrats Guys



how many tournaments do yall have left? how close is the top 6?  I recognize some names that qualify for sja too.  i guess they pick the club to represent and 7th 8th etc fill in?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> how many tournaments do yall have left? how close is the top 6?  I recognize some names that qualify for sja too.  i guess they pick the club to represent and 7th 8th etc fill in?



We (LWB) have 2 more tourneys, and 3rd place through 7th place is very tight. And yes, teams that qualify through more than one club will choose which club their team will represent. Also, if a team within the top 6 of a club does not want to or can not compete, then each club will offer 7th trough 10th (in that order) place teams, a chance to replace the vacated spots.


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> We (LWB) have 2 more tourneys, and 3rd place through 7th place is very tight. And yes, teams that qualify through more than one club will choose which club their team will represent. Also, if a team within the top 6 of a club does not want to or can not compete, then each club will offer 7th trough 10th (in that order) place teams, a chance to replace the vacated spots.



I thought we left it completely open to the 6 slots were filled?

BTW, 
Here are our top 6 teams:

Kevin and Dustin
Merrick and Jeremy
Mike and Tim
Levi and Lance
Donald and Randy
Dillon and Josh


----------



## jerad

MerkyWaters said:


> I thought we left it completely open to the 6 slots were filled?
> 
> BTW,
> Here are our top 6 teams:
> 
> Kevin and Dustin
> Merrick and Jeremy
> Mike and Tim
> Levi and Lance
> Donald and Randy
> Dillon and Josh


       Wait a day or two. It will change again..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> I thought we left it completely open to the 6 slots were filled?



NO, We decided that the 7th through 10th place teams COULD be used as alternates ...... if needed.
Thanks for posting TEAM SWAT, But could you give us some last names please? Good Luck Guys.



jerad said:


> Wait a day or two. It will change again..



RULES DON'T CHANGE.


----------



## russ010

BANG top 6...

1. Jeff Cash & David Baity
2. Joe Martin & Chris Martin
3. Russ Edwards & Chris Meyer
4. Don Edwards & Mike Graves
5. Dale Berrong & Jeff Beckworth
6. Alan Weaver & Jody Owen


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks for posting Russ,

And Good Luck to TEAM BANG.

1/2 of the competition (18 teams) has emerged ..... I'm getting STOKED


----------



## MerkyWaters

*IF* Horton is accessible then is High Falls going to be an electric only event?

SWAT Members first and last names...

Kevin Beaty and Dustin Little
Merrick McClure and Jeremy Vaughn
Mike Strickland and Tim Wyatt
Jeff and Jason Johnson
Donald and Randy Moore
Dillan Horton and Josh Lively


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> *IF* Horton is accessible then is High Falls going to be an electric only event?
> 
> SWAT Members first and last names...
> 
> Kevin Beaty and Dustin Little
> Merrick McClure and Jeremy Vaughn
> Mike Strickland and Tim Wyatt
> Lance and Levi White
> Donald and Randy Moore
> Dillan Horton and Josh Lively



Thanks for the full names Merrick, I just want to get a list of everyone's full name, so that I can be prepared to apply the top 18 team's name to the weight-in trailer's board after the first round is completed.

And if the Lake Horton ramp is not accessible, then all Lake rules will apply at High Falls. The limit is 10 hp. on outboards. I will be fishing Lake Horton in 2 days, I will report on the ramp conditions next week.


----------



## MerkyWaters

I am pretty sure I speak for our entire club...I will check tom.

I know majority of the teams will NOT participate if its not total electric.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> I am pretty sure I speak for our entire club...I will check tom.
> 
> I know that I and a majority of the teams will NOT participate if its not total electric.



The J-BAIT is an invitational, just because you accepted an invitation, and the format was set around your club's decision to participate ........ does not mean that you guys have to participate. The alternate Lake was mentioned months ago.

I'm quite sure that TEAM BANG would not mind receiving a first round bye. And if you boycott this year's event, I would not be expecting an invitation in 2011. It's your club's call.

Hope that you all reconsider this decision.

Terry Lee


----------



## LIPS

MerkyWaters said:


> I am pretty sure I speak for our entire club...I will check tom.
> 
> I know that I and a majority of the teams will NOT participate if its not total electric.



I'll speak for myself.  It does not matter if you have a gas motor or not.  I dont own one and will compete against anybody.  
I have fished in a few bass tournaments with my jon boat with no more then 2 trolling motors.   A 82 lb on the back and a 70lb on the front against about 40 bass boats all with 200's or bigger.  Yeah they about sunk me but at the end of the day I walked away in 2 of the events with 2nd place check and big fish honors and won 1 st at one of them.

P.S.  $40,000 will buy you everthing but the five winning fish is my 2 cent.  I certainly aint skeered of a 10 horse.

So lets just fish man.


----------



## ROCKANATER

LIPS said:


> I'll speak for myself.  It does not matter if you have a gas motor or not.  I dont own one and will compete against anybody.
> I have fished in a few bass tournaments with my jon boat with no more then 2 trolling motors.   A 82 lb on the back and a 70lb on the front against about 40 bass boats all with 200's or bigger.  Yeah they about sunk me but at the end of the day I walked away in 2 of the events with 2nd place check and big fish honors and won 1 st at one of them.
> 
> P.S.  $40,000 will buy you everthing but the five winning fish is my 2 cent.  I certainly aint skeered of a 10 horse.
> 
> So lets just fish man.



it sounds like you are one of those real fishermen


----------



## Jim Lee

Yea, Lips is for real. I`m glad that he is on MY TEAM!!


----------



## T LEE

ROCKANATER said:


> it sounds like you are one of those real fishermen


I expect you'll see him on the final day !!!
He's a grinder for sure.


----------



## Shane B.

MerkyWaters said:


> I am pretty sure I speak for our entire club...I will check tom.
> 
> I know that I and a majority of the teams will NOT participate if its not total electric.


When we have our regular tx's at high falls alot of the guys still use electric motors as I have before. Who cares? Never seen a motor catch a fish!


----------



## Shane B.

Jim Lee said:


> Yea, Lips is for real. I`m glad that he is on MY TEAM!!


Shoot, you two don't need a team! Hope I get to fish against you fellas this year. Points race with LWB is super close to get in.


----------



## T LEE

Shane B. said:


> When we have our regular tx's at high falls alot of the guys still use electric motors as I have before. Who cares? Never seen a motor catch a fish!



Maybe i need to use a motor cause i shure can't catch em at high falls any other way.


----------



## RAH

Have had much success on Highfalls with using trolling motor only, it's one of those lakes that you could catch a very good limit within site of the boat ramp, (have done this many times). Good luck to everyone ,hope to see yall at the j-bait .


----------



## lizard drager

if team shake&bake makes it to the second day,we will be there,aint scared to fish.


----------



## Shane B.

T LEE said:


> Maybe i need to use a motor cause i shure can't catch em at high falls any other way.


You dont need anything, I heard they just jump in your boat!


----------



## LIPS

whats the advantage of having a gas motor?  at our stone mountain tournaments most of the boats have a gas motor.  they end up back in the creek past the bridge and can walk across each others boats to make a cast anyway.  




ROCKANATER said:


> it sounds like you are one of those real fishermen


----------



## MerkyWaters

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Hope that you all reconsider this decision.



Well I hope to make the final cut and see everyone at Horton on day 2.

Reason why I brought this up about back lake #2 is that I thought it was discussed about not allowing gas and sticking with total electric at the committee meeting...I guess that was another lake.

BTW...
I know motors do not catch the fish...But it sure does help getting to one side to the other with ease which could make a difference...


----------



## russ010

lizard drager said:


> if team shake&bake makes it to the second day,we will be there,aint scared to fish.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

that whole thing is a joke!


----------



## lizard drager

hey,dont be a poor sport because you wont be there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Guys,

Lake Horton was accessible last Saturday, we do need rain to keep it that way in 6 weeks time I'm afraid.

I will make a decision by Monday, SEPTEMBER 27th 2010. This announcement will leave 1 week to practice either, Lake Horton (scheduled host) or High Falls Lake (alternate lake).

Meanwhile, I would suggest that ..... if you are not familiar with the host or alternate lake, then you may want to gather information on, or either practice High Falls Lake and Lake Horton between now and then. 

If I can drag my boat off of my trailer at the time of the dead line, then we will stay with the scheduled host lake (Lake Horton), just be prepared to get a lil' wet that morning ..... if your team makes it past the first round.


----------



## russ010

I'm glad I finally got those Ultimate Bunkboards on my trailer... but considering how we've been doing at Cedar Creek this year - we've got a long way to go to make it to the 2nd day

I'll probably still make the trip down on the second day regardless of how I finish... I might just come out and take pics while everybody is out on the water


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

russ010 said:


> I'm glad I finally got those Ultimate Bunkboards on my trailer... but considering how we've been doing at Cedar Creek this year - we've got a long way to go to make it to the 2nd day
> 
> I'll probably still make the trip down on the second day regardless of how I finish... I might just come out and take pics while everybody is out on the water



If I'm not fishing day 2, I will be in the woods. If this was in the spring I would come out on day 2 and cook hotdogs for the fisherman Russ, just saying


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> I'm glad I finally got those Ultimate Bunkboards on my trailer... but considering how we've been doing at Cedar Creek this year - we've got a long way to go to make it to the 2nd day
> 
> I'll probably still make the trip down on the second day regardless of how I finish... I might just come out and take pics while everybody is out on the water



Don't unstrap your boat until it touches water, the Ultimate Bunk Boards work real good, loading and launching.

Thanks for thinking about making the trip either way Russ, so will I. We (the committee members) are also officials for the event.



NorthGaBowhunter said:


> If I'm not fishing day 2, I will be in the woods. If this was in the spring I would come out on day 2 and cook hotdogs for the fisherman Russ, just saying



Cook up the dawgz, put em in a cooler, and send them with Russ.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Terry,
Is there any way the decision could be decided earlier than one week? This will change our team participation and I need to inform our teams that will and will not participate upon which decision will be decided. This will help SWAT out to filling in any positions that are left open in advance.

Thanks,
Merrick


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

MerkyWaters said:


> Terry,
> Is there any way the decision could be decided earlier than one week? This will change our team participation and I need to inform our teams that will and will not participate upon which decision will be decided. This will help SWAT out to filling in any positions that are left open in advance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Merrick



In all reality Merrick,

I feel like the Lake Horton ramp will be accessible, but, to answer your question ....... yeah, I will make the call on September the 20th. This will allow 2 weeks preparation.

I know jared ...... I changed something again


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I know jared ...... I changed something again



lol


----------



## countryfied

My name is Josh the one in the last qualifying position  with swat and I am looking forward to fishing against bang and hopefully getting to meet all you other guys on day two.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

countryfied said:


> My name is Josh the one in the last qualifying position  with swat and I am looking forward to fishing against bang and hopefully getting to meet all you other guys on day two.



Thanks for posting countryfied (Josh) , I appreciate the fact that you are looking forward to competing in the J-BAIT Sir.

Anglers like yourself, are why many hours are spent to try and put together, and pull off this type of Championship event.

I look forward to meeting everyone who qualified for the J-BAIT, UNFORTUNATELY ..... under the format that was voted in by the anglers, I may only get to meet a few of the guys that I've never met (on day 2).

Thanks again for posting, and congrats on making the Qualifier Josh.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm having complications with getting to the HVBA Site. Could someone in the know, post the names of Team HVBA?

If the J-BAIT Team has not been determined, please post the top 10 teams. Thanks.


----------



## russ010

this is off of their website as of the date/time of my post...

Congrats to Team Yarter - great job guys!


----------



## jerad

HAWGHUNNA said:


> In all reality Merrick,
> 
> I feel like the Lake Horton ramp will be accessible, but, to answer your question ....... yeah, I will make the call on September the 20th. This will allow 2 weeks preparation.
> 
> I know jared ...... I changed something again



  BAD HAWG     Good luck on your trail!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

russ010 said:


> this is off of their website as of the date/time of my post...
> 
> Congrats to Team Yarter - great job guys!



Thanks Russ



jerad said:


> BAD HAWG     Good luck on your trail!!



 Thanks jerad


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I launched my boat at Horton this evening. The water level has dropped a foot and a half over the last 2 weeks.

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/0910101613.jpg

 Keep your fingers crossed ...... cause the fish were biting today 

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq278/HAWGHUNNA/0910101813.jpg


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Although I did not get a chance to actually launch my boat today, I received information that someone launched on Saturday without an issue.

I am gonna make the call ..... that Lake Horton will be the host for day 2 of the 2010 J-BAIT on October 10th 2010.

If the Lake Marshal closes the boat ramp to Lake Horton on or before October 10th, and will not allow the top 18 teams from day one (October 9th 2010) to launch. Then and only then, would we be forced to use the alternate lake (High Falls.

For the record, anglers have been allowed to launch their boats at their own risk, once the boat ramp was closed in past years.

We should know sometime next week, who will be representing each club in this year's State Championship. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.


----------



## Shane B.

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Although I did not get a chance to actually launch my boat today, I received information that someone launched on Saturday without an issue.
> 
> I am gonna make the call ..... that Lake Horton will be the host for day 2 of the 2010 J-BAIT on October 10th 2010.
> 
> If the Lake Marshal closes the boat ramp to Lake Horton on or before October 10th, and will not allow the top 18 teams from day one (October 9th 2010) to launch. Then and only then, would we be forced to use the alternate lake (High Falls.
> 
> For the record, anglers have been allowed to launch their boats at their own risk, once the boat ramp was closed in past years.
> 
> We should know sometime next week, who will be representing each club in this year's State Championship. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.


Man I hope its open if we make it that far! I dont know if High Falls can take any more pressure this year.


----------



## Jim Lee

Repsenting SJA at Black Shoals Day 1

Mark Lozynsky - Chris Lozynsky
Jim Lee - Ted Lee
Wayne Glaze - Pawpaw Glaze
David Pinner - Jody Pinner
Daniel Standrige - Josh Combs
Mike Driskell - Michael Priest


----------



## LIPS

wow...its over! Barely got in there lol.. See you guys at Black Shoals.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jim Lee said:


> Repsenting SJA at Black Shoals Day 1
> 
> Mark Lozynsky - Chris Lozynsky
> Jim Lee - Ted Lee
> Wayne Glaze - Pawpaw Glaze
> David Pinner - Jody Pinner
> Daniel Standrige - Josh Combs
> Mike Driskell - Michael Priest



Thanks Jim!

Representing Lil' Water Bassin' @ J.W Smith on Day One

Ricky Johnson & Brandon Hightower
Derek Snider & Travis Snider
Mike Crowley & Dana Peace
Shane Bridges & Ricky Hightower
Terry Lee & Mike Wood
Ron Elrod & Ronbo Elrod

IF THE REMAINING CLUBS COULD FINALIZE THEIR 6 TEAMS THAT WILL BE PARTICIPATING, I WOULD BE VERY GRATEFUL.

Thanks,
Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Representing Team JBA on day 1 @ J.W. Smith

Mike Smith & Donnie Boone
Dzafer Ljubuncic & David Jefferies
Mike Meason & Beth Pike
Edin Hotilovac & Husko 
Chris Saunders - No Partner
Terry Lee Jr. & Craig Coffee or Rocky Lochard

Congrats guys, and Good Luck


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Representing HVBA on day 1 @ Black Shoals

Jay Yarter & Blake Yarter
Matt Perron & Richard Perron
Brian Samples & Robert Sample
Charlie Dick & Roger Teeple
Landry Johnson & Chris Labowicz
Danny Colquitt & Billy Stanley

Congrats Guys & Good Luck.


----------



## Jim Lee

CORRECTION!
Representing SJA at Black shoals Day 1
(Mike Driskell and David Pinner cannot make it)

Mark Lozynsky - Chris Lozynsky
Jim Lee - Ted Lee
Wayne Glaze - Pawpaw Glaze
Daniel Standrige - Josh Combs
Chris Phillips - Chuck Cumbie
Bobby Hood - Justin Donaldson


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks for the update Jim.


----------



## MerkyWaters

Representing SWAT:
UPDATE!!!
Team Levi and Lance White will not make it
Team to take their place is *Jeff and Jason Johnson*


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks for the update Merrick.


----------



## RAH

Good luck to everyone tomorrow. Hope to see yall at horton sunday.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

RAH said:


> Good luck to everyone tomorrow. Hope to see yall at horton sunday.



I SECOND THIS!!!!!

I'M CHOMPING AT THE BIT


----------



## russ010

Here are the results for the top 6 from the Northern Regional fished at Cedar Creek Reservoir...

1. Jeff Cash & David Baity - BANG - 8.53lbs
2. Tim Wyatt & Mike Strickland - SWAT - 8.46lbs - Big Fish 5.25lbs
3. Kevin Beaty & Dustin Little - SWAT - 7.95lbs
4. Jeff Johnson & Jason Johnson - SWAT - 6.29lbs
5. Donald Moore & Randy Moore - SWAT - 6.07lbs
6. Russ Edwards & Chris Meyer - BANG - 5.72lbs


----------

